# Rich Gaspari on October 2011 Iron Man cover



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2011)

Something looks off?







October 2011 Issue Preview | Iron Man Magazine | www.ironmanmagazine.com


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 30, 2011)

sick......awesome


----------



## twotuff (Aug 30, 2011)

Juiceeee!!!


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 30, 2011)

Shredded!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 30, 2011)

A pec tear, and alot of photoshop.
Either way, Gaspari's looking pretty sick for his age


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 30, 2011)

wow thats great for 48


----------



## darr0732 (Aug 30, 2011)

Still has good conditioning after all theses years!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)

He has a really odd looking chest...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> He has a really odd looking chest...



Odd is a good way of putting it. I was thinking fucken weird but odd works lol!!


----------



## easymoneymike (Aug 30, 2011)

Isn't the eye pleasing look of his younger years but still amazing condition.  Hard to believe he still looks that good.  Way to go Rich.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing he is that vascular and lean, his face is showing his age and what I would think is years and years of high doses of steroids.  I may be off in thinking that, could just be too much time in the sun but it is right to think he looks off.


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 30, 2011)

he has a torn bicep and pec

photo shop on pecs make it look like bewbs

BUT! non the less


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2011)

he is ripped and looks awesome for his age, no doubt!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2011)

100% natty and livin the dream.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 31, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> Isn't the eye pleasing look of his younger years but still amazing condition. Hard to believe he still looks that good. Way to go Rich.


 




Steroids are helluva drug!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 31, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 100% natty and livin the dream.


 
Gaspari Real Mass and Novedex XT can make ANYONE look that good!!!


----------

